# -, ,
1      ,       - .  -        ?   ,     29 ,       30  31 ,    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


    ,      .




> ,     29


       ,    /  ,   .

----------

> 1      ,       - .


   ?     .



> ?


  ,    (     ) -    .         01 .
      29     30  31  .   .



> ,    /  ,   .


  :    ,

----------

?     .                                                                                                                             
  ,   .

----------


## Aleks65

> ?     .


     .     ,    .  



> :    ,


  ()     .      " ".           " "

----------


## Aleks65

> 1      ,       - .  -        ?   ,     29 ,       30  31 ,    ?


         .

----------

> .     ,    .


   ?  



> 1      ,*       -* .





> ()     .      " ".           " "


        ?
      - .    . ,      -   .

----------


## Aleks65

> ?  
> 
> 
>         ?
>       - .    . ,      -   .


 ,         ,    ,   .

----------

> ,         ,    ,   .


 :     (   )  ?
   4.2 54-.
         .      -    .

----------


## Aleks65

> :     (   )  ?
>    4.2 54-.
>          .      -    .


   ,   54         .          .   .

----------

> .   .


      .  :     ,     .
 ,     .      -          .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> " ".           " "


   ,      ?




> .


   ,     .

   ,  ,    " ..."

----------


## Aleks65

> .  :     ,     .


   .  "  " )))

----------


## Aleks65

> ,      ?
> 
> 
>    ,     .
> 
>    ,  ,    " ..."


   .   .           ,   .       .       .

----------


## Aleks65

> ,      ?
> 
> 
>    ,     .
> 
>    ,  ,    " ..."


         .     ,  .

----------

> .     ,  .


          ?          ( ,         -   --)  :Shok:

----------


## Aleks65

> ?          ( ,         -   --)


    ?

----------

(    :Biggrin: ),      ,         (    13 ).
 ?

----------


## Aleks65

> (   ),      ,         (    13 ).
>  ?


 doc20171229133535.pdf

----------

> doc20171229133535.pdf


      ?       -    **  (!!!!!!!) . :Dash2:    -  .   .     /  (       ,  ).     ( , ) -       .
      -      :Girl Impossible:     ?

----------


## Aleks65

> ?       -    **  (!!!!!!!) .   -  .   .     /  (       ,  ).     ( , ) -       .
>       -         ?


 ,        .

----------

> ,        .


1.   .
2.      ,   -              .    (  )

----------

-       .    .

----------

> -       .    .


   .      1 ,       .
,  -        1 .  ,   - .
 ,           :Mocking:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


   ))
,  .

----------

> )) ,  .


.    -   , .  10 :Mocking:  - 3    40 ,      ,        ...   . 2  3        .  ,         :Super: 
  - ... 3      ,     -      ,   -     .    -   ..
       . :Frown:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -  , .  10


      ,          )) ,    ,   IT-  ,   ...
   (,   ..)..   .




> 3


  ,   ?

----------

:
4.    -            ,  **  ,       **  - .
     ,                  .           . 14.5 .4   . 

    ,         .                   .

          .

   !

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


     ,    .



> ,  ,    " ..."


    .

----------

> ,          )) ,    ,   IT-  ,   ...
>    (,   ..)..   .   ,   ?


     -   16    ,         :Biggrin: .  -...       . 
 - , ( ),        ,    .   ,            ,           .

----------

> ,    .
> 
>     .


         ,            ,     .               -.              .

                .

----------

